# Canon T3 Flash



## dave92451 (Sep 27, 2011)

I am just getting started and trying to learn as much about different types of flash units for this camera. I understand about what Canon has to offer in flash units but what about compatability of aftermarket flash units for this Model. I see alot of lesser priced flashes advertised. I want to get a flash but do not want to spend a small fortune. I am just wanting to be able to take a good indoor picture without using the small flash on the camera.

 Any help in recommendations would be appreciated


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

The main thing to look for, when looking at off-brand flashes, is whether or not they are 'dedicated' for you camera.  To put it another way, if you bought a Canon flash, it would communicate with your camera for E-TTL (through the lens) metering (auto flash metering).  Some of the off-brand flashes have reverse engineered the Canon flashes and can also utilize TLL metering.  So if that's what you want, look for that.  Keep in mind that because they are reverse engineered, they may not work as well as Canon units.  

The other option, would be flashes that are not dedicated.  These units won't communicate with the camera for auto flash metering, but they might have their own, on-board metering system.  Often called 'auto thyristor'.  This system work well, but it does require you to manually match some setting on the camera/flash.  

My suggestion would be to save up for a Canon flash.  The 580EX is probably overkill for your needs, but the 430EX or the 270EX would be good.


----------

